
How the new iOS 14 UI translates directly to Apple glasses - awslattery
https://ibuildmyideas.substack.com/p/glassos
======
verdverm
The real question is will the glasses have hand recognition and mixed reality
like experience of the Hololens 2. If it ain't that good, I won't consider
buying "smart" glasses.

If you haven't experienced the HL2 it's other worldly, such a better way to
interact with the digital world. Worth every penny!

------
bitwize
Wow, the lithium lick is strong. iOS gets things Android has had since forever
ago and somehow this is evidence that Apple is going to change the world
again.

~~~
awslattery
I'm a long time Android user, but I think this is a fun exercise in imagining
why changes are made the way they are from a UI standpoint.

